# HAWK CLASSIC "Sunbeam " City Cruiser , neuwertig.



## misiman (30. September 2010)

Sind hier Cruiser erlaubt? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230532587923

Gruß

Michael


----------

